# New to the club: '06 Tuscany



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

Well, I finally ordered a Litespeed. I have wanted a Ti bike for several years. After 35,000km my Colnago Master~X~Lite finally wore out, and I decided it was time to step up to the big time. I ordered an '06 Tuscany, and it should be here in a week or so. I originally wanted a Vortex, but I no longer race, and I think I will be more than happy with the Tuscany.

It's nice to find a forum with other Litespeed owners, and as an added bonus, one with a direct line to the company.

I'll post an image once it's assembled.


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

Where did you get yours? Colorado Cyclist has them Tuscany on sale for roughly $2k with SLX fork and CK headset. I am waiting for LS to get rid of those freaking rivets and exotic tube shapes before I buy one. Have fun!



IcemanYQQ said:


> Well, I finally ordered a Litespeed. I have wanted a Ti bike for several years. My Colnago finally wore out, and I decided it was time to step up to the big time. I ordered an '06 Tuscany, and it should be here in a week or so. I originally wanted a Vortex, but I no longer race, and I think I will be more than happy with the Tuscany.
> 
> It's nice to find a forum with other Litespeed owners, and as an added bonus, one with a direct line to the company.
> 
> I'll post an image once it's assembled.


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

tigoat said:


> Where did you get yours? Colorado Cyclist has them Tuscany on sale for roughly $2k with SLX fork and CK headset. I am waiting for LS to get rid of those freaking rivets and exotic tube shapes before I buy one. Have fun!


Well you'd better hurry, because Litespeed is discontinuing the Tuscany 

I bought mine at my LBS, Riders in Victoria, BC. It was about $600CDN more than buying at Colorado Cyclist, but if I have any problems, I can just take it back to them. I don't have to deal with the whole cross-border deal.

I'm not worried about the rivets,(just put some vaseline on the cage bolts, should nicely dampen the vibration) and although the tubeset shapes are exotic, they sure help to stiffen the frame.


----------



## lorenzo (Mar 30, 2006)

Congratulations on your new Tuscany, IcemanYQQ.
Where did you hear that litespeed was discontinuing the Tusc, btw?

Lorenzo.


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

lorenzo said:


> Congratulations on your new Tuscany, IcemanYQQ.
> Where did you hear that litespeed was discontinuing the Tusc, btw?
> 
> Lorenzo.


From Litespeed, well... from the manager at the bike shop. He had called to check availability, and that's what he said he was told by Litespeed. Pity...


----------



## lorenzo (Mar 30, 2006)

*Pity indeed*



IcemanYQQ said:


> From Litespeed, well... from the manager at the bike shop. He had called to check availability, and that's what he said he was told by Litespeed. Pity...



Although I can hardly imagine Litespeed phasing out a workhorse, and a bestseller to boot, of the caliber of the Tuscany, and not replacing it with something even better.
Perhaps Herbert can shed some light on this piece of info. Herbert, are you there??


----------



## Cool Roadie nom de Plume (Apr 8, 2004)

My LBS also confirmed the death of the Tuscany. Seems that Litspeed are going full compact geometry as they see the market for proper bikes dimishing.


----------



## lorenzo (Mar 30, 2006)

*Pity indeed*



IcemanYQQ said:


> From Litespeed, well... from the manager at the bike shop. He had called to check availability, and that's what he said he was told by Litespeed. Pity...



Although I can hardly imagine Litespeed phasing out a workhorse, and a bestseller to boot, of the caliber of the Tuscany, and not replacing it with something even better.
Perhaps Herbert can shed some light on this piece of info. Herbert, are you there??


----------



## lorenzo (Mar 30, 2006)

*sorry for double-posting...*

...my message. The first time around I got a message saying that it got not sent.


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

Well they already have several "compact" models and it does not seem to make sense to bring out another one. What LS needs to do is to bring back the Classic with oversize round tubing and weld-on titanium bits and pieces. Only then they will have a winner again in this competitive ti market. :mad2: 



Cool Roadie nom de Plume said:


> My LBS also confirmed the death of the Tuscany. Seems that Litspeed are going full compact geometry as they see the market for proper bikes dimishing.


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

tigoat said:


> Well they already have several "compact" models and it does not seem to make sense to bring out another one. What LS needs to do is to bring back the Classic with oversize round tubing and weld-on titanium bits and pieces. Only then they will have a winner again in this competitive ti market. :mad2:


I am very disappointed, at least they could have one bike with traditional geometry, but I understand their postition. From a business and inventory point of view, it makes sense, they only have to make four sizes for every model instead of 13 or 14, not including a bike like the vortex, where they make a traditional and compact frames.

The LBS said Litespeed told him the Tuscany was being replaced by the Sienna.


----------

